# Options



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

Hello All ,

I'm on the verge of ordering a new 2.0 FSI A3 . Just wanted some thoughts/opinions on the following :

Bose speakers worth it ? Can i retrofit a CD-Changer to the concert II system ?

Brilliant black ? Or should i cough up Â£300 for metallic black ?

Alacantra/leather in grey ? Will it get dirty too quick , has anyone had any experience of this ?

The 17" star alloys are definately on , another Â£300 though ...

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Bose speakers worth it ? Can i retrofit a CD-Changer to the concert II system ? Bose only if you really really want to- instead of retro changer, upgrade to Symphony- much neater and very good.

Brilliant black ? Or should i cough up Â£300 for metallic black ? Metallic much harder wearing

Alacantra/leather in grey ? Will it get dirty too quick , has anyone had any experience of this ? Looks fantastic- particularly with black dash tops and Dolphin grey. V hardwearing alcantara and doesn't get particularly grubby.

The 17" star alloys are definately on , another Â£300 though ... Agreed!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

BOSE - got it, but I would not say it was worth the extra Â£355. Sound is good, but my amateur ears can't tell all that much difference.

CD-changer - easily retofit a CD (MP3 compatible) autochanger (will fit in the glove box), and is much cheaper than the optional one. It's a closer call for the Symphony. But if you want to play MP3 CDs, the Audi HUs can't read them.

Metallic looks better, don't know about harder wearing (I thought it's as bad as normal paint), but normal paint is cheaper/easier to repair.

Light leathers look very attractive, but like any light coloured material, dirt does show up more quickly (especially in the seems). Not a problem though, cause it just means they are guaranteed to be cleaner than mine!

17" optional 5 spokes are defo the way to go. I like the stars on mine, but the parabolics look really good on the lighter coloured cars (especially on Akoya Silver).

Other options I would recommended are the auto dimming rear view mirror (light sensor pack) and the xenons. Also have a think about where you want that ugly cigarette lighter; since September you can have a non-smokers pack.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

I believe that options are really personal choice - some see the value some don't. For what it's worth, here's my 'spec' and my view on the extras -

BOSE - definitely worth it. I've had Audis with and without and would never be without.

Xenons - good but not great

Cruise - excellent..a really useful extra - noticable improves MPG and preserves my licence

Parabolics - is it just me that thinks these are MILES better than any of the other wheel options? I thought that before I ordered and my opinion hasn'nt changed now I've got the car

Vienna Leather - worth the extra over Alcantara I'd say since they add to an already classy cabin

Central Armrest - really comfortable and a snip at Â£95

Metallic - mine's Akoya and I've had many favourable comments on the colour..looks good dirty as well as clean

DEbadged - looks good, keeps the boy racers guessing, easier to clean

Hope that's useful. Personally I'd not want to be without any of my options and there aren't any on the list that I hanker after now.


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for all the tips guys , given me lots to think about .

I'm thinking :

Bose - yes - then retrofit a changer of my choice .

Metallic - yes - but would also like to see the Akoya "in the flesh" before choosing , same again for the alloys , stars/parabolics .

Non-smoker - yes

Interior - still on the fence about this one , again it looks like i'll be driving around a few dealers to compare.

Thanks again

D


----------



## dynamodollishill (Jun 29, 2003)

I've found some of the options I went for pretty good (added to 2.0 TDi Sport).

Very happy with the Alcantara/Leather mix, looks v. good IMHO - also means you don't have to sit on a boiling hot seat when the sun's out.

Cruise works fine - shame the motorway's not empty enough to use it more often.

Metallic (Dolphin Grey in my case) looks very good and probably would help those residuals as metallics always seem popular (maybe not bright purple though - a colour you can get in Germany!).

I also don't smoke - but if you go for the no smokers bit do they still have some sort of plug (where the lighter goes) to charge mobile phones etc? Might not be relevant to you but maybe the person you sell it to in the future? Who of course could also smoke!

Most useless option (which came with the sport) the sun screen - the rear view is limited enough already!

Have fun choosing.


----------



## Broad_Marsh (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi

Probably a little late now, but I find the acoustic parking system a god send.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think they ought to fit the acoustic parking system on the nearside front wheel, and stop me kerbing it. I've already taken a chunk out of the bloody thing!


----------



## djtwright (Nov 23, 2003)

> Thanks for all the tips guys , given me lots to think about .
> 
> I'm thinking :
> 
> ...


Probably a bit late now, but hey...

Just got my Akoya 2.0TDi Sport on Friday and it's been a great weekend so far - just shame about the weather!

Ordered Akoya having only seen it on an A3 once and whilst waiting for delivery was umming and arring about whether had chosen the right colour. The short is that I shouldn't have worried and it just looks fantastic!

FYI - just went for the standard alloys that come with the sport model, and they're growing on me now

Also, just went for the Symphony in-dash 6 disk changer

Hope that this helps


----------

